# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ήμερο κοκατίλ που αγρίεψε..

## eleannakats

Παιδια γεια σας!ειμαι νεα στην ιστοσελιδα και χρειαζομαι την βοηθεια  σας!ειχα παρει ενα κοκατλ ενος μηνα που ηταν πολυ ημερο.επαιζε συνεχως  μαζι μας ολη μερα το ειχαμε στον ωμο μας,μας φιλουσε,απαντουσε στην  ομιλια μας,μας εψαχνε!Δυστυχως επαθε δηλητιριαση και το πηγαμε στον  εκτροφεα που το πηραμε για να του κανει την καταλληλα φαρμακευτικη  αγωγη.επι 1 μηνα εκανε εμετο,διαρροια και εχασε απιστεθτο βαρος!ευτυχως  σωθηκε!τωρα τον πηραμε σπιτι και εχει γινει αλλο πουλι.μας  δαγκωνει,φοβατι,τρεμει...τι να κανω???

----------


## Panosfx

Ο εκτροφεας τι σου ειπε;Σε συμβουλεψε κατι;
Θα το παιξω λιγο κουτοπονηριδης(δεν φταιω εγω,αυτοι με εχουν τρομαξει)...Ειναι το ιδιο πουλι;

----------


## eleannakats

> Ο εκτροφεας τι σου ειπε;Σε συμβουλεψε κατι;
> Θα το παιξω λιγο κουτοπονηριδης(δεν φταιω εγω,αυτοι με εχουν τρομαξει)...Ειναι το ιδιο πουλι;


o εκτροφεας αρχικα μας ειπε οτι σε 2 μερες θα ειναι οπως πριν και να το βγαλουμε εξω να δει το περιβαλλον του.οταν το βγαλαμε εξω τρομαξε πολυ και οταν πηγαμε να το βαλουμε στο κλουβι για να μην τρεμει μας τσιμπησε..χαχαχα εχεις δικιο που ρωτας!ναι το ιδιο ειναι..ειχε περιεργα χρωματα ηταν δυσκολο να μας δωσει αλλο και να μην το καταλαβουμε!!

επισης οταν το φωναζουμε με το ονομα το γυρναει οποτε ειναι κ αυτο ενα σημαδι οτι ειναι το ιδιο πουλι!
!οχι βεβαια οτι ειναι κ σιγουρο απλα υποθετουμε..

----------


## Athina

Ελεάννα μπορεί ο άνθρωπος που το φρόντιζε να το τρόμαξε...
Πρέπει να έρχεσαι συνέχεια σε επαφή μαζί του αλλιώς αγριεύει.
Λογικά ο άνθρωπος έκανε την δουλειά του,να τον κάνει καλά δηλαδή,και δεν ασχολιόταν καθόλου μαζί του με αποτέλεσμα το πουλάκι να αγριέψει...

----------


## vicky_ath

Ελεάννα καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ! 
Ενα χρησιμο θεμα που θα σε βοηθησει να μπεις πιο γρηγορα στο νοημα ειναι αυτο: 
*Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*

Πάμε τώρα στο φιλαράκο σου...



> Δυστυχως επαθε δηλητιριαση και το πηγαμε στον  εκτροφεα που το πηραμε για να του κανει την καταλληλα φαρμακευτικη  αγωγη.επι 1 μηνα εκανε εμετο,διαρροια και εχασε απιστεθτο βαρος!ευτυχως  σωθηκε!


Αρχικά, τι είδους δηλητηρίαση έπαθε που κράτησε ένα μήνα????? Δεν έχω ξανακούσει κάτι αντίστοιχο.. 
Το πουλάκι τι αγωγή ακουλούθησε? Του δινόταν κάποιο φάρμακο στο στόμα με σύριγγα? 
Αν το πουλάκι ήταν ήμερο και ο εκτροφέας το πίεζε για να του δώσει το φάρμακο καθημερινά είναι πιθανόν να στρεσαρίστηκε τόσο πολύ από τη διαδικασία, που πλέον να έχει αποκτήσει φόβο για τα ανθρώπινα χέρια..

----------


## eleannakats

Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ γαι το ενδιαφερον σας!!δεν κτλβαμε τι ακριβως επαθε μια μερα αρχισε να κανει εμετο και το πηγαμε αμεσως στον εκτροφεα!αυτος μας ειπε οτι εφαγε κατι πρασινο(εμεις υποθεσαμε οτι εφαγε καποιο φυλλο απο γλαστρα μεσα στο σπιτι).το αφησαμε εκει και του εδινε καθε μερα φαρμακο και τροφη απο το στομα με συρριγγα.ο εκτροφεας ειπε οτι αργησε να του περασει γιατι ηταν πολυ δυνατο πουλι κ ειχει διαλυθει λεει το στομαχι του επειδη το ειχαμε εκτος κλουβιου κ μπορει να τσιμπαγε διαφορα!επι 20+ μερες ηταν αρρωστο και το οτι ζει ειναι θαυμα ο εκτροφεας μας ελεγε καθε μερα που τον παιρναμε τηλ να δουμε τι κανει οτι ειναι ζητημα ωρων..μαλιστα του εκανε 2 φαρμαθκεθτικες αγωγες!οταν ηρθε η ωρα να τον παρουμε μας ειπε οτι μαζι του(με τον εκτροφεα δλδ)ηταν πολυ φιλικος και τον ηθελε!εμας ομως μας βλεπει κ τρεμει!οταν το εχουμε διπλα μας δεν τρωει απο το φοβο του!τωρα ο Λιο μου ειναι 3 μηνων με ολα αυτα!πιστευετε δεν θα ημερεψει παλι?τον εχουμε ολη μερα διπλα μας με το κλουβι και φοβαται παρα πολυ!τις υπολοιπες  μερες τον κρατησε γιατι η αγαπη μου απο το φοβο του δεν ετρωγε μονο του κ εκανε κ ελαχιστο εμετο,οχι ομως διαρροια!και το ειχε υπο επιβλεψη!

----------


## eleannakats

συγγνωμη κιολας που στελνω και αλλα απλα προσπαθω να περιγραψω ακριβως την κατασταση!

----------


## vicky_ath

Κοίταξε να δεις... στον ανθρώπινο μεταβολισμό, που είναι κατά πολύ αργότερος από ενός πτηνού, οποιαδήποτε τροφή, ακόμα και οι πιο πολύπλοκες πρωτείνες, μεταβολίζονται πλήρως μέσα σε 7-9 ημέρες το πολύ.. Οπότε σκέψου όταν μιλάμε για ένα πουλάκι, που ο μεταβολισμός του τρέχει με απίστευτους ρυθμούς, αν δηλητηριαστεί από κάτι και δεν το προλάβουμε στην αρχή του, μέσα σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα θα το έχει σκοτώσει..
Αν δράσουμε γρήγορα, όπως στην δική σας περίπτωση, τότε το πουλάκι πιθανόν να σωθεί.. δεν γνωρίζω τον τρόπο βέβαια! Απλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι το πουλάκι θα έκανε επί ένα μήνα εμετό εξαιτίας μίας δηλητηρίασης... 
Και τι είδους φάρμακο ήταν αυτό που το έπαιρνε επί ένα μήνα???
Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει στην υπόθεση αυτή...

Το αν θα ημερέψει πάλι, είναι θέμα του τι πέρασε το διάστημα που ήταν μακριά σας, αλλά και την δική σας προσπάθεια να το προσεγγίσετε ξανά!
Με μικρά βήματα καθημερινά πιστεύω ότι θα σας εμπιστευτεί ξανά!
Δεν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση το είχατε πριν, αλλά όταν τα πουλιά μας είναι ελευθερα στο σπίτι, φροντίζουμε να μην έχουν πρόσβαση σε πράγματα που μπορεί να τα βλάψουν, ειδικά γνωρίζοντας ότι οι παπαγάλοι έχουν μία φυσική τάση να δαγκώνουν τα πάντα!
Πολλά φυτά είναι δηλητηριώδη για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους Ελεάννα...





> συγγνωμη κιολας που στελνω και αλλα απλα προσπαθω να περιγραψω ακριβως την κατασταση!


Μα δεν έχει κανένα νόημα να ποστάρεις το ίδιο μήνυμα 3 φορές....

----------


## eleannakats

μα προσπαθουσα να διορθωσω το μνμ και εγινε ποστ 3 φορες..επειδη κολλαει ο υπολογιστης μου το εστειλε τοσες φορες!μα ειλικρινα το προσεχαμε πολυ!!και δεν ξερω τι ακριβως φαρμακο του εδινε ο εκτροφεας μας ειπε απλα οτι του δινει σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ετσι ωστε λογου του εμετου να κρατησει λιγο μεσα του!εγω λεω οτι μας ελεγε!!δεν ξερω αν μας το ειχε δωσει ηδη αρρωστο και μετα μας ελεγε πραγματα που δεν στεκουν!και αυτος ι ιδιος ελεγε οτι δεν εχει ξαναδει κατι τετοιο..το τρεμουλο κ οτι δν τρωει διπλα μας πως να το αντιμετωπισω?

----------


## vicky_ath

Προφανώς και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να μην πιστέψω ότι το προσέχατε... ίσα ίσα που πιστεύω ότι η δικαιολογία που σας είπε ο εκτροφέας μάλλον δεν ισχύει...
Αν μπορείς να μιλήσεις μαζί του και να μάθεις τι ακριβώς αγωγή του έδινε θα έλυνε ίσως κάποιες απορίες μας!

Να το αφήσεις να ηρεμήσει... παρεμβάσεις στο κλουβί του μόνο για τα απαραίτητα (αλλαγή φαγητού, νερού), να μην το πλησιάζετε πολύ για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να σταματήσει το τρέμουλο. Έπειτα με ήρεμες κινήσεις μπορείς να κάθεσαι κοντά του και να του μιλάς...
Ειλικρινά μου κάνει εντύπωση που άλλαξε τόσο το πουλάκι.. αναρωτιέμαι τι μπορεί να του συνέβη αυτό το διάστημα που έλειπε από κοντά σας...

----------


## jk21

εγω θα σου ελεγα να σιγουρευτεις πρωτα οτι το πουλακι εχει ξεπερασει το προβλημα .να απαιτησεις να μαθεις τη φαρμακευτικες αγωγες γινανε στο πουλακι .ακριβως τα φαρμακα που πηρε και ποσες μερες το καθενα .το οτι ακομα και προς το τελος υπηρχε εμετος εμενα μου λεει οτι το προβλημα δεν ξεπεραστηκε .ο εμετος εμενα με παραπεμπει πιθανοτατα σε μυκητες στον προλοβο του πουλιου ή e coli (ή καποιο αλλο μικροβιο ) στην ιδια περιοχη σαν δευτερογενη λοιμωξη σε υπαρχον προβλημα με μυκητες .δυσκολο να ηταν το μονο προβλημα μονο μικροβιο και να διηρκησε τοσο καιρο ,εκτος αν μεν του γινοταν θεραπεια αλλα με λαθος τροπο 

να βγαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου σε λευκο χαρτι .παραλληλα ασχετα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο πουμε εδω ,να ελεγχεις ανα βδομαδα το βαρος του .πιστευω οτι οταν το πουλι γινει εντελως καλα (κατι μου λεει οτι ακομα κατι το ενοχλει ) και με καταλληλο χειρισμο απο σας ,ολα θα φτιαξουν σταδιακα .αυτη τη στιγμη οτι βλεπετε ,ειναι συνδιασμος πιθανης ενοχλησης στο εσωτερικο του ,με την αντιδραση που βγαζει καθε φορα που καποιος το πλησιαζει ,οπως ο εκτροφεας που φυσικα με το ζορι θα του εδινε φαρμακο .δεν πιστευω οτι σε αυτον θα ειχε διαφορετικη συμπεριφορα .μαλλον χειροτερη ....

----------


## eleannakats

και εμας μας κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση γιατι τον πρωτο καιρο που το ειχαμε δεν ηθελε καν να μπαινει στο κλουβι ο,τι καναμε στον ωμο μας το ειχαμε!!και επισης μου κανει εντυπωση που ο εκτροφεας ειπε οτι μαζι του ηταν φιλικος..δεν ξερω τι να πω ειμαστε πολυ στεναχωρημενοι ολοι!μηπως ομως αν το αφησω πολυ μετα δεν μας θελει καθολου?τωρα δειχνει ελαχιστα σημαδια φιλικοτητας προς την αδελφη μου γιατι γαντζωθηκε προχθες στο κλουβι προς την μερια της και την κοιτουσε αλλα μολις πηγε λιγο πιο κοντα αρχισε το τρεμουλο παλι κ τρομαξε πολυ!

----------


## eleannakats

τωρα μας ειπε οτι ξεπεραστηκε..ισως στην αρχη του εδωσε λαθος φαρμακο γιατι μετα το αλλαξε!!τωρα δεν κανει καθολου εμετο πια πηρα βαρος και καθολου διαρροια!αυτο δεν ειναι σημαδι οτι το εχει ξεπερασει?

----------


## jk21

ειναι καλο σημαδι αλλα το βαρος πως το εχεις διαπιστωσει; το μετρας εσυ ή στο ειπε εκεινος; θα ελεγα να βλεπαμε λιγο τις κουτσουλιες .κακο δεν κανει

----------


## eleannakats

το εχω διαπιστωσει γιατι ειχαμε παει να τον δουμε οσο ηταν αρρωστος και ειχαν μεινει μονο τα φτερα ειλικρινα..το ειδα και επαθα σοκ!!τωρα ειναι φυσιολογικα παλι!!θα ανεβασω αυριο φωτο με κουτσουλιες αν ειναι να βοηθησει!!!

----------


## mariakappa

εγω συνεχιζω να εχω μια υποψια οτι δεν ειναι το ιδιο πουλι.οταν λες εχει περιεργα χρωματα τι εννοεις? μπορουμε να δουμε μια φωτο για να δουμε κατα ποσο μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο πουλι?

----------


## eleannakats

δεν εκφραστηκα σωστα δεν εννοω περιεργα χρωματα αλλα οχι τα συνησμενα π.χ ασπρο η σκετο γκρι!

----------


## eleannakats

[IMG]177888_271663196274979_806515078_o - Αντίγραφο[/IMG]

----------


## eleannakats

πως ακριβως θα ανεβασω φωτο?

----------


## eleannakats

anebasa 2 sto almpoum profil mou mia otan to prwtophrame kai mia twra!!opoios thelei na tis dei na mou pei thn gnwmh tou

----------


## eleannakats

επισης σημερα παρατηρησαμε πως οταν το πλησιαζουμε με το προσωπο δεν φαβαται οταν βλεπει τα χερια μας τρελενεται απο το φοβο του!

----------


## lagreco69

Ελεανα πολυ περιεργη η κατασταση!!!!!  :Confused0006:

----------


## ananda

αυτό με τα χέρια έχω να το πω και εγώ...και τα δικά μου τα φοβόνται τα χέρια...
γενικώς όμως και σε μένα η όλη κατάσταση περίεργη μου φαίνεται!!!
θυμάμαι όταν κάποια στιγμή μου είχε αρρωστήσει το λατρεμένο μου Σασάκι και πήγαμε στον πτηνίατρο μας είχε πει ότι από κάποιο 
κομματάκι τροφής  είχε πάθει δηλητηρίαση ..
με την κατάλληλη αγωγή ( νομίζω το είχα ανεβάσει και σε ποστ εδώ) σε 2-3 μέρες είχε συνέλθει..
τι να πω...1 μήνας και τέτοια αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς αλλόκοτα μου φαίνονται ...
εύχομαι γρήγορη ανάρρωση και καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## eleannakats

ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ Κ ΛΥΠΗΡΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΥΧΕΣ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΛΙΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ!ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ??

----------


## ananda

έχεις σκεφτεί να τον πας σ ένα γιατρό μόνη σου ? 
τουλάχιστον να τσεκάρεις την κατάσταση της υγείας του πρώτα..
κι όταν το πουλάκι συνέλθει και είναι τελείως καλά βλέπεις και το κομμάτι της εξημέρωσης του εκ νέου!

----------


## eleannakats

εχω παει σε 2 κτηνιατρους οι οποιοι μου ειπαν οτι δν ξερουν απο πουλια..ισως ψαξω πτηνιατρο..

----------


## moutro

Στη πρώτη φώτο έχει μαυρο χρώμα που απλώνεται σε όλο το κομματι πισω απο το σβέρκο του... Στη δέυτερη φώτο υπάρχει μόνο ένα κομμάτι μαύρου χρωματος..........

----------


## eleannakats

Πιστεύεις είναι άλλο πουλί;;;;

----------


## moutro

ποσο μηνων ήταν οταν το πειρατε???? Να έχει αλλαξει τοσο πολύ το φτέρωμα του μέσα σε ενα μηνα??? Και δεν είμαι σίγουρη γενικά αν αλλάζει ο χρωματισμός στα pied... νομίζω ότι οπως ειναι μενουν... Και αλλαγή χρωματισμού χωρίς πτερρόροια??? Εμένα έχει περάσει 2 φορές για να γίνει η μουρίτσα κιτρινη... τι να σου πω, εγώ αυτό παρατήρησα... και.... ψύλλοι στα αυτιά μου μπήκανε βρε πωπωπω....

----------


## eleannakats

Όταν το πήραμε ήταν 1 μήνα+!τώρα είναι 3+!ο εκτροφέας μας είπε ότι του έπεσαν κάποια φτερά!αλλά δν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω..

----------


## Panosfx

Απο εκει που το πηρες ξερεις αν ειχε αδερφακια;Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα οπως ειχα πει και στο 2ο ποστ κατι μου βρωμαει...

----------


## eleannakats

Όταν το πήρα δν είχε κανένα αδελφάκι που να το μοιάζει!όταν όμως το πήγα άρρωστο είχε 3 που ήταν από τους ίδιους γονείς κ έμοιαζαν λίγο!ήταν όμως κ αυτά ημέρα!

----------


## moutro

Ας μας πει κάποιος με σιγουρια... Τα pied αλλάζουν χρωματισμό όσο μεγαλώνουν??? Εγώ κάπου το έχω διαβάσει αυτό, ότι το χρώμα μένει ως έχει... Αν αλλάζουν μεγαλώνοντας τα πουλάκια αυτά, εχει καλώς.... το συζητάμε... Αν δεν αλλάζουν όμως, τοτε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ σου έδωσε άλλο πουλί, οι δυο φωτογραφίες έχουν διαφορά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## douriakos

αδικα ασχολειστε! και πες οτι εδωσε αλλο πουλι και επεσε σε απατεωνα εκτροφεα τι θα κερδισει ή τι μπορει να κανει? απολυτως τιποτα! δεν υπαρχει λογος να το ψαχνει περισσοτερο το πουλι με υπομονη και φροντιδα μπορει να ημερευσει αφου ειναι μικρο ακομα!

----------


## Panosfx

Μηπως το ειχε καπου παρατημενο με αθλιες συνθηκες διαβιωσης;Δεν ξερω τι να πω ειναι περιεργο.Παντως στις φωτογραφιες αλλο σβερκο εχει το ενα κι αλλο το αλλο.
1 μηνος που το ειχες αποκλειεται να ακουγε το ονομα του,λογικα γυρναγε επειδη ακουγε θορυβο.
Τι να πω...υποθεσεις κανουμε...Πιστεψε με τους εχω φοβηθει τους πωλητες και παντα την κουτοπονηρια σκεφτομαι.Ειναι κι οι καιροι δυσκολοι για να συντηρησουν το μαγαζι τους....
Δεν το αποκλειω να μην αντεξε το δικο σου και να σου εδωσε αλλο.βεβαια αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο σεναριο αλλα ειναι παραξενο το ολο σκηνικο.

Νικο κι αν ειναι αλλο πουλι ειναι σιγουρα μικρο;

----------


## douriakos

και αν ειναι αλλο πουλι και ειναι και μεγαλο πως μπορει να το καταλαβει και τι μπορει να κανει? τιποτα για αυτο καλυτερα μην ασχολουμαστε μην πικραθουμε κιολας! καλα να του συμπεριφερεται και αυτο να καλοπερναει!

----------


## eleannakats

αν εν τελει ειναι αλλο πολυ θα τον παρω τηλ να απιτησω να μου πει τι εγινε!θα το πω οτι το ρωτησα πτηνιατρο κ μου ειπε δεν αλλαζει χρωμα!τι θα πει τοτε??θα αναγκαστει να μου πει την αληθεια!

----------


## vicky_ath

> εχω παει σε 2 κτηνιατρους οι οποιοι μου ειπαν οτι δν ξερουν απο πουλια..ισως ψαξω πτηνιατρο..


Ελεάννα αν θέλεις μπορώ να σου στείλω την λίστα των γιατρών που ασχολούνται με πουλιά, για την περιοχή σου...




> Στη πρώτη φώτο έχει μαυρο χρώμα που απλώνεται σε όλο το κομματι πισω απο το σβέρκο του... Στη δέυτερη φώτο υπάρχει μόνο ένα κομμάτι μαύρου χρωματος..........


Σωστή η Μάρθα.. δεν είχα δει τις φωτογραφιες γιατί τις έχει βάλει στο προφίλ της η Ελεάννα.. βέβαια φαίνονται οι δύο διαφορετικές πλευρές του πουλιού, αλλά και πάλι το κομμάτι πίσω από το σβέρκο φαίνεται διαφορετικό...
Αν μπορούσες να βάλεις μία φωτογραφία στην ίδια ακριβώς στάση που είναι όπως σε εκείνη που ήταν μικρούλι θα ήταν πολύ βοηθητικό...




> ποσο μηνων ήταν οταν το πειρατε???? Να έχει αλλαξει τοσο πολύ το φτέρωμα του μέσα σε ενα μηνα??? Και δεν είμαι σίγουρη γενικά αν αλλάζει ο χρωματισμός στα pied... νομίζω ότι οπως ειναι μενουν... Και αλλαγή χρωματισμού χωρίς πτερρόροια???


Κ πάλι σωστή... τα Pied δεν αλλάζουν καθόλου χρώματα.. ίσως ελάχιστα πούπουλα και κυρίως στο πρόσωπο, το οποίο μπορεί απλά να γίνει λίγο πιο έντονο κίτρινο! Είναι η μόνη μετάλλαξη στην οποία ο χρωματισμούς του νεοσσού είναι αυτός που θα συγκρατήσει και στην ενήλικη ζωή του!
Όμως και πάλι, έστω και 5-10 πούπουλα να άλλαξε το πουλάκι, δεν δικαιολογείται χωρίς πτερόρροια... και πτερόρροια που να έχει ολοκληρωθεί στους 3 μήνες δεν έχω ξανακούσει..
Συνήθως τα κοκατίλ περνάνε την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια 5-8 μηνών......




> Όταν το πήραμε ήταν 1 μήνα+!τώρα είναι 3+!ο εκτροφέας μας είπε ότι του έπεσαν κάποια φτερά!αλλά δν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω..


Ελεάννα δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να πιστέψεις, αλλά αυτό που θα σκεφτόμουν εγώ στη θέση σου είναι πως ο εκτροφέας έχει χρηματικό κέρδος από εσένα, ενώ εμείς κανένα.......
Γενικώς η όλη υπόθεση έχει κενά.....

----------


## moutro

Συμφωνώ και διαφώνω... Φυσικά και να το προσέξει με υπομονή και αγάπη οπως λες, αλλά αυτά τα έδωσε και στο άλλο, έστω για ένα μήνα... Να μην μαθει τι απέγινε????? Και δυετερευόντος, όταν κάποιος υποτιμάει την νοημοσύνη σου και πάει να σε κοροιδέψει, το λιγότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον ενημερώσεις να ψάξει καλύτερα την επομενη φορά να βρει κορόιδα... Και άλλα μπορείς να κάνεις βέβαια, αλλα αφορούν την ιδιοσυγκρασία του καθενός απο κει και έπειτα

----------


## douriakos

πες οτι εισαι ενας επιχειρηματιας και πηγες να την κλεψεις και αυτη σε καταλαβε και σε παιρνει τηλεφωνο και σου λεει οτι δεν ειναι το ιδιο πουλι εσυ θα το παραδεχτεις? οχι φυσικα και θα βρεις και καμια 10αρια επιχειρηματα για να προσπαθησεις να αποδειξεις οτι εχεις δικαιο! δεν θα ριψοκινδυνευες να μαθευτει οτι κοροιδεψες καποιον! για αυτο οσο και να ψαξει δεν θα βρει τιποτα εκτος και αν το πουλι πεθανε και οι γονοις της για να μην την στεναχωρησουν πηραν ενα αλλο πουλι που να μοιαζει!

----------


## eleannakats

χαχαχα!!!Νικο εχεις δικιο απλα δεν ειμαι τοσο μικρη για να συμβει κατι τετοιο!!20 χρονων ειμαι!και οι γονεις παραξενευονται πολυ με το ολο θεμα δεν νομιζω να υποκρινονται...Βικυ ανεβασα αλλη μια φωτο απο πριν αρρωστησει που φαινεται το πισω μερος του..αυτος ειπε αλλαξε απο την αρρωστια φτερα και του επεσαν..εσεις φυσικα και δεν εχετε δικιο να μου πειτε ψεματα δεν ειπα αυτο απλα αυτος φιανοταν να λεει αληθεια και ειχαμε παει να το δουμε κιολας και οντως οσα μας ειχε πει για την κατασταση του ηταν αληθεια!εκτος αν μετα το αλλαξε και μου εδωσε ενα απο τα αγρια που εχει για αναπαραγωγη!!!αν θες πες μου καποιυς απο αυτους τους γιατρους!!δλδ ειναι αλλο μαλλον ε????

νεα σμυρνη μενω στην αθηνα αν υπαρχει κατι εκι κοντα

----------


## douriakos

και εγω 20 ειμαι αλλα τους γονεις μου τους εχω ικανους για ολα ακομα!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moutro

Αν αυτός είναι πιστοποιημένος εκτροφέας, παίρνεις τις φώτο, πας στο συλλογο και αστον να σε βγάζει τρελό αν θέλει, το όνομα του το χαλάς άνετα. Και ξαναλέω αυτόι είναι δευτερεύων, το βασικο είναι το τι απέγινε το πουλάκι... Τεσπα, εγώ θεωρώ οτι το πουλί είναι άλλο, ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσει βήματα εξημέρωσης απο την αρχή και το τι θα κάνει στον εκτροφέα είναι δικό της θέμα, ας αποφασισει αυτο με το οποιο νιώθει καλύτερα

----------


## eleannakats

εκει κοντα..δεν ξερω αν θα το παραδεχτει παντως θα κτλβει οτι δν μπορει να μας κοροιδευει..στην αρχη μας ελεγε συνεχεια τι γλυκο πουλι και το εκθυαζε συνεχως.....

οι γονεις μενουν παντα γονεις Νικο ισχυει!!Μαρθα εχεις δικιο..εγω εχω ολη την διαθεση να ασχοληθω και ας ειναι αλλο πουλι αλλα πρεπει να μαθω τι εγινε το δικο μου κ αν αυτο που εχω τωρα ειναι μικρο η οχι αν ειναι αλλο πουλι..

----------


## vicky_ath

> αυτος ειπε αλλαξε απο την αρρωστια φτερα και του επεσαν..


Δέχομαι το να του πέσουν φτερά λόγω ασθένειας, στρες κτλ... αλλά απλά θα έβλεπες κενά στο φτέρωμα του... τα οποία θα ξαναέβγαιναν στην πτερόρροια!




> αν θες πες μου καποιυς απο αυτους τους γιατρους!!δλδ ειναι αλλο μαλλον ε????


Σου στέλνω πμ για τους γιατρούς!
Με 99% σιγουριά σου λέω πως πρόκειται για άλλο πουλάκι, βλέποντας και την τρίτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες... έχει ξεκάθαρα διαφορετικό σχέδιο στην πλάτη αλλά και στη φτερούγα...

----------


## eleannakats

οι γονεις μενουν παντα γονεις Νικο ισχυει!!Μαρθα εχεις δικιο..εγω εχω ολη την διαθεση να ασχοληθω και ας ειναι αλλο πουλι αλλα πρεπει να μαθω τι εγινε το δικο μου κ αν αυτο που εχω τωρα ειναι μικρο η οχι αν ειναι αλλο πουλι..

----------


## moutro

και πιθανότατα αφού είδες και άλλα μικρά, στο άργησε ενα μήνα, για να μεγαλώσουν τα καινούρια pied πριν στο δώσει... Και σου έδωσε άγριο προφανώς!!!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Νικο το οτι οι περισσοτεροι απο αυτους ειναι επαγγελματιες λαμογια θα πρεπει να κανουμε τα στραβα ματια;
Οκ μπορει να μην καταφερει να ακουσει την αληθεια αλλα θα πρεπει να τους αφηνουμε ετσι;
Δεν το δεχομαι αυτο,με το να μη μιλας εισαι συνεργος.Οτι περναει απο το χερι μας χωρις να φτανουμε στα ακρα.
Εγω απο τον εκτροφεα που πηρα το ρινγκνεκ του ειχα πρηξει τα συκωτια.Οτι παλιοτερα με ειχαν κοροιδεψει,οτι ειμαι μελος σε φορουμ κι οτι αλλο ειχα σκεφτει για να μην προσπαθησει καν να σκεφτει οτιδηποτε πονηρο.

----------


## eleannakats

Λετε να τον παρω να του πω και εγω τετοια μηπως φοβηθει???

----------


## Panosfx

Ελεαννα εγω θα πηγαινα παντως με τις 2 φωτογραφιες.Μπορεις να του πεις οτι ρωτησες ανθρωπους που ξερουν απο πουλια οσο αφορα το φτερωμα του.
Στανταρ δεν θα παραδεχτει τιποτα και ουσιαστικα δεν θα καταφερεις και τιποτα.
Πιο πολυ να τον κανεις να νιωσει μ@@@@@ς,μονο αυτο θα καταφερεις να μη σε περασει και για κοροιδο.
Ψυχουλα ειναι κι αυτο που σου εδωσε κι αν θελεις το κρατας,αλλιως απαιτεις ενα ημερο που δεν προκειται να σου δωσει.
Παρολαυτα εγω θα πηγαινα οπως εκανα καποτε.

----------


## eleannakats

απλα υποψιαζομαι οτι ισως εχει ακομη το δικο μου και ελπιζω οτι ισως μου το δωσει..εσυ τι εκανες?

----------


## Panosfx

Διαβασε αν δεν βαριεσαι την ιστορια *Αγορά μωρού budgie*

Δεν καταφερα τιποτα το σπουδαιο αλλα ελπιζω πως την επομενη φορα θα ψιλοντραπει να το ξανακανει.Επισης τα παιδια του φορουμ σταματησαν να τον προτεινουν.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ελεάννα, συγνώμη που το λέω -τώρα είδα το post σου- αλλά το πουλάκι το τωρινό είναι άλλο και το δικό σου -δυστυχώς- δεν θα υπάρχει πια.... Αλλιώς θα σου το έδινε. Είναι κι ευαίσθητα τα πουλάκια... Δεν αντέχουν για... μήνες να είναι άρρωστα και να παίρνουν φάρμακα............ Πόσο ψεύτης αυτός ο εκτοφέας........ Γιατί δεν του ζητάς ένα άλλο, πάλι Pied ήμερο, όσο το δυνατόν πιό ''κοντά'' στο πρώτο δικό σου;;; Βάλε και τις foto με τις κουτσουλιές για σιγουριά ότι είναι καλά τώρα αυτό.

----------


## eleannakats

ναι θα το διαβασω...ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για την βοηθεια θα δω τι θα κανω γιατι κ αυτο που εχω ψυχουλα ειναι αν δεν ειναι ο λιο..!!!

----------

